# Everest is sick (yorkshire)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomorrow I have an appointment at the vet for Everest (yorkshire 8 years old)

He coughs a lot.

Last year, Everest coughing only in the morning. The vet did not find anything.

But now, he coughs each hour...  

He spits, he suffocates, he breathes hard.

I think it's his heart.  but I hope I'm wrong.

Hélène


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's hoping for the best


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank's.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh no  I hope Everest will be ok. Everest is one of, if not the most beautiful Yorkshire's I have ever seen. Praying for you.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

With Baby Gibbs










construction supervisor



















During winter 










It's a fantastic dog!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love your pictures as always. Our Yorkie has an undiagnosed cough that comes and goes. To us she sounds like a Canadian Goose. She'll go weeks without a single episode then have them several times a day, they seem to take her breath away. Of course we can't get a cough at the Vets, and her lungs are clear. Hope your little one gets better soon..


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sending prayers for Everest.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> I love your pictures as always. Our Yorkie has an undiagnosed cough that comes and goes. To us she sounds like a Canadian Goose. She'll go weeks without a single episode then have them several times a day, they seem to take her breath away. Of course we can't get a cough at the Vets, and her lungs are clear. Hope your little one gets better soon..


Are you sure this isn't a reverse sneeze? (Doesn't actually sound like a sneeze, collapsing trachea would be more accurate). You can look up youtube videos of it. The history and your description is accurate for this, very commons in Yorkies, mine does it as well. Brought on by stress, excitement, pulling on leash, or allergens. 

The OPs dog actually sounds like bronchitis to me, which is also common in older little dogs. With congestive heart disease you will ALWAYS have an increased respiratory rate at rest, so a good quick test for you to do and to have the info to take with you to the vet, is take a resting rate. All you do is wait for the dog to be asleep, truly asleep, and count the number of respirations for 1 minute. Normal is something under maybe 25/min, would likely see something like 40-50-60 a minute if heart disease causing a cough.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear Everest is having trouble, hope all goes well at the apt tomorrow.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no.. poor little guy! I hope it's nothing serious. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts. Get better Everest!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Everest make a reverse sneeze, when he's exciting, pulling on leash, etc. 

The vet, last year, the vet said it was perhaps chronic bronchitis. There was no further investigations because the dog did not cough a lot at that time.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

VIDEO0117 - YouTube


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Chest x-rays? See what the lungs are doing?

Fecal - roundworms can go into the lungs and cause breathing issues. 





 is Lar Par - you can get more by googling the full name Laryngeal Paralysis - but on the side are other videos of other issues too. It's more common in large dogs I guess, but I thought I'd mention it, and also liked that there were a lot of videos of other things on the right side of that one. 

Good luck, he's adorable.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I read on google, I think it is cardiac insufficiency. But this p.m., we will know.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Chest x-rays? See what the lungs are doing?
> 
> Fecal - roundworms can go into the lungs and cause breathing issues.
> 
> ...


Lar par dogs don't really cough (well they can if they choke), they make an upper respiratory sound (since the problem is not in their lungs or trachea) with a different name and struggle with exercise. I've never heard of it in small breed dogs....it's always labs (mostly) and others around that size. 
Unless the OPs dog had a heart murmur at the time of coughing before, then very likely it's bronchitis. I'm not sure why she's so convinced its the heart, maybe something she's not sharing with us. I even gave a very easy test to do to know if it is. I see LOTS of dogs with heart murmurs, very few that actually cough from congestive heart failure, the vast majority cough from bronchitis, which I see 1-2 small dogs with almost every week of my life, especially in spring/summer since it can have an allergy component. But you know, I guess Dr. google knows all. Not even sure why I bother anymore.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Remember that I do not speak English ... I find it hard to explain.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope he is ok-he is just the cutest yorkie-the GSD looks concerned-


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I only read your initial post so not sure if this has been mentioned. It sounds like his heart. I have a 13.5yr maltese that does that. Last fall they diagnosed her with a heart murmur. SHe is on 2 heart medications (one is lasix) and a thyroid med. The coughing is fluid on the lungs, the heart isn't strong enough to keep them clear. 

I've noticed mine has gotten worse this summer and the heat is been hard on her, even though she is only in it long enough to do her business. I do believe the meds have prolonged her life. Did your vet listen to his heart? I would think he would catch it if it was a heart murmur.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

appointment at 3:00 this p.m. 

I will keep you informed.

Thank you all!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thinking of your boy today.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

ugavet2012 said:


> ?....... I even gave a very easy test to do to know if it is....... But you know, I guess Dr. google knows all. Not even sure why I bother anymore.


I read your post last night and did the test three times to my dog!! He's been making an odd sound, as well, but not like the video.
He was at the vet's the week before it started and his heart was good. He's due back next week.

Looking forward to an update. Hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm come back

Everest has tumor (mass) around the heart.

It occupies all the space in the chest.

We can not do anything.

Just repose, hug...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh I am so very sorry(((((( He is the cutest thing, I've always liked yorkies and I"m not a little dog person..I love his pic with baby gibbs Hugs to you all and hugs to everest...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry!!! For such a little guy he has such a big presence. 

A big hug to you & extra kisses to your boy from all of us on the board.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow....  I am sorry


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He is such an adorable little dog! Love him up (I know you will) for the time he has left.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your news.  the goose honking cough you mentioned had me a little concerned after what happened with my puppy. :hugs: just give Everest lots of love, and know that we are all thinking of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so sorry!!!! Hugs and love to your little man!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Vaks said:


> I'm come back
> 
> Everest has tumor (mass) around the heart.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and Everest.
Sheilah


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry :hugs: I was really hoping for better news


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Poor pup, sorry to hear this.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry to hear this helene; big hugs to you


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your bad news...


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no.... I was really hoping to come back to this post tonight with some better news... I am so sorry.... He's such a handsome, happy little guy too.  *Hugs to you both*


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry-he is such a cute little guy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am terribly sorry.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you for your presence. I appreciate.

We pass week end to IPO club with dogs (Everest, Cocotte, Baby Gibbs & Blizzak) and the RV, friends, another dogs, etc. 

We talked about Everest all weekend.

He recived chips, cookies, hug and ... whip and sleeve for fun!!  He love IPO lolll we want to make him happy 

Now he sleeps and rests. 

We'll take care of him as long as we can.



Hélène


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 

I'm glad that he has received a lot of love, big hugs for you and him!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Everest was euthanized Tuesday



the song is in French, but I summarizes the words (video maked in 2009)

Do not cry when the big boys are laughing at you
do not listen to
I have known a little man (very little like you)
was respected as a great man
do you believe me?

he never fought
but when it is provoked
like a great, he was going

if he saw a wall too high
he bearing down like a bull
and the wall was falling


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Super massive hugs to you and your family. I'm sorry this snuck up on you, but Everest had a great life with you guys, and knew he was loved. You did what was best for him, and have him the greatest gift of all. You'll see him again at the rainbow bridge :hug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

X-ray


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so sorry. I hoped you would have more time with him since your original post. The video tells a story of a wonderfully loved pet. He was a lovely boy. Hugs to you. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm glad to hear he had such a great last weekend. May the tears turn to smiles soon as you remember the good times you had together.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry he wasthe cutest little boy..I'm sure everyone in your household will miss him,,hugs to you all


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this; he was so adorable. All those pictures that you have posted over time, have been wonderful, im going to miss him. Im so sorry for your loss, lori


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I too, am going to miss seeing pics of this little guy hanging with the big dawgs

I am so very sorry to hear of his passing. Do take care....


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. : ( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow his liver was huge too. I am so sorry. This truly breaks my heart, I have a Yorkie who lives with my grandparents now, she is 8 too. I wonder if this was hemangiosarcoma. 
Lots and Lots of hugs for you :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Everest's illness and passing. Yorkies certainly have a special way to carve themselves into our hearts..


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I always loved looking at pictures of Everest with the big dogs.
Big hugs to you


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 

RIP little Everest.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank's all


----------

